

Ask HN: Why doesn't Google docs utilize link shortening? - kumarski


======
striking
Because they don't want to pollute [http://goo.gl](http://goo.gl) with every
document made, ever? Every document has a link, even unshared ones; that's a
lot of docs.

------
chatmasta
Just do it yourself at [http://goo.gl/](http://goo.gl/)

